# [HW]Non rieco a montare il floppy e il cd...[RISOLTO]

## marco86

Ciao a tutti! Mi è uscito questo problema da un avvio all'altro senza motivo!

quando avvio mi dice che non riesce a montare dei file system, e prima ancora mi da errore nell'Fstab riga 16 e 18, quelle del floppy e del cd appunto, che non riesco più a montare!

All'avvio mi dice che non esistono mount point, ma oassa di sfuggita come mex e se faccio 

```
dmesg
```

non riesco a vedere quell'errore!

ho provato anche a emergere MTOOLS, ma nada de nada!

vi posto il mio fstab, anche se mi sembra a posto

```

 /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.14 2003/10/13 20:03:38 azarah Exp $

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

# switch between notail and tail freely.

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>                  <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime          1 1

/dev/hda3               /               xfs             noatime                 0 0

/dev/hda2               none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro   0 0

/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     vfat            noauto   0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults                0 0

```

e anche il mio mtab

```

/dev/hda3 / xfs rw,noatime 0 0

none /dev devfs rw 0 0

none /proc proc rw 0 0

none /dev/shm tmpfs rw 0 0

none /proc/bus/usb usbfs rw 0 0

```

avete qualche idea? avevo letto che emergiando mtools in teoria non si avevano problemi!

non so, ditemi voi!

ah, se provo a montare a mano il floppy ottengo:

```

gentoo root # mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy/

mount: /dev/fd0 is not a valid block device

gentoo root #
```

vi ringrazio già in anticipo!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

E con il cdrom

```
# mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /mnt/cdrom
```

----------

## marco86

```

gentoo root # mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /mnt/cdrom

mount: block device /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 is write-protected, mounting read-only

mount: No medium found

gentoo root #

```

cos'è quel no medium found? è perchè non ho messo il cd dentro?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *marconordkapp wrote:*   

> cos'è quel no medium found? è perchè non ho messo il cd dentro?

 

Direi di si. Prova a mettere un cd e vedi se va il comando

----------

## marco86

```

gentoo root # mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /mnt/cdrom

mount: block device /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 is write-protected, mounting read-only

gentoo root #

```

il cd va, e proprio solo il floppy che non voule prendere!

quest'errore sai da dove può arrivare?

```

gentoo root # mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy/ 

mount: /dev/fd0 is not a valid block device 

gentoo root #

```

poi come già detto ho emergiato questo...

```
gentoo root # mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy/ 

mount: /dev/fd0 is not a valid block device 

gentoo root # 
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Per il cdrom basta che cambi la lina del fstab da

```
/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro   0 0 
```

a

```
/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro,users   0 0 
```

Per il floppy probabilmente non e' attivata la seguente opzione

```
Device Drivers  --->   Block devices  --->

           <*> Normal floppy disk support  
```

una volta attivata questa anche qui nel fstab aggiungi users

----------

## marco86

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Per il floppy probabilmente non e' attivata la seguente opzione
> 
> ```
> Device Drivers  --->   Block devices  --->
> 
> ...

 

si ma da dove l'attivo?

mi puoi dire tutti i passaggi sono molto n00b...

grazie, cmq per il cd non è user? 

```

/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     vfat            noauto   0 0 

```

è giusto il type del floppy, xk forse l'avevo cambiato io....non mi ricordo +

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Hai usato genkernel o hai compilato a mano?

----------

## nick_spacca

 *marconordkapp wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   Per il floppy probabilmente non e' attivata la seguente opzione
> 
> ```
> Device Drivers  --->   Block devices  --->
> 
> ...

 

Penso che intenda che devi ricompilare il kernel con quella impostazione, ma prima fai

```
 cd /usr/src/<versione kernel>

make menuconfig
```

e controlla se e' gia attivata andando nella sezione che ti ha detto Fedeli ()

----------

## marco86

fedeliallalinea, nel kernel è gia abilitata quella funzione..... boh

----------

## marco86

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Hai usato genkernel o hai compilato a mano?

 

ovvio, genkernel, sono troppo n00b per adesso!

cmq non ne vuole sapere di andate!

vado a provare il floppy su un'altro pc, starno, xk se cerco di fare il boot da floppy e ne metto uno qualsiasi dentro, mi da giustamente l'errore, quindi secondo me il floppino va, va be.... non so, aspetto vostre rix!

grazie ancora a tutti

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *marconordkapp wrote:*   

> vado a provare il floppy su un'altro pc

 

Prova a formattarlo sotto win e vedi se dopo lo monta (ma ti serve proprio il floppy?)

----------

## marco86

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *marconordkapp wrote:*   vado a provare il floppy su un'altro pc 
> 
> Prova a formattarlo sotto win e vedi se dopo lo monta (ma ti serve proprio il floppy?)

 

guarda, allora, adesso legge i flopppy, e ca tutto, ma ogni tanto non me li smonta! si, il floppy mi serve, anche perchè su il pc ho solo gentoo, e sull'altro a win, ma non li ho ancora messi in rete, e mi passo un pò di documenti che ho in win su linux!

a casa ho solo un aconnessione 56kaka, se non mi emergerei k3b, cosi potrei farmi un bel cd, il problema è:

```

Linux02 root # emerge -pv k3b

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01_alpha28-r1   1,357 kB........

..............tagliato..........

......[ebuild  N    ] media-video/vcdimager-0.7.19  +xml2  759 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/sox-12.17.4-r1  -alsa +encode +mad +oggvorbis +oss  407 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/normalize-0.7.6-r2  -audiofile +mad +xmms  292 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-cdr/k3b-0.11.10  -debug -dvdr +encode -flac +kde +mad -monkey +oggvorbis  6,217 kB

Total size of downloads: 50,064 kB <-----sai quante ore di connessione?

Linux02 root #
```

dovrei scaricare 50 mega di roba!

un tool per masterizzare un pò più leggero?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Beh da line di comando ti basta

```
*  app-cdr/cdrtools

      Latest version available: 2.01_alpha28-r1

      Latest version installed: 2.01_alpha28-r1

      Size of downloaded files: [no/bad digest]

      Homepage:    http://www.fokus.gmd.de/research/cc/glone/employees/joerg.schilling/private/cdrecord.html

      Description: A set of tools for CD recording, including cdrecord
```

che e' leggerissimo.

----------

## marco86

grazie mille fedeli!

corro a mettere il tag risolto! GRAZIE ancora!  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *marconordkapp wrote:*   

> grazie mille fedeli!
> 
> corro a mettere il tag risolto! GRAZIE ancora! 

 

Se hai probelmi con la masterizzazione da linea di comando posso fare un piccolo howto

----------

## marco86

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Se hai probelmi con la masterizzazione da linea di comando posso fare un piccolo howto

 

per adesso no, grazie, provo a smanettare un pò io, cmq grazie, molto disponibile come al solito, grazie!

Sta sera vado a casa e poi provo, al massimo se non trovo niente di già postato sul forum o sul tuo rivale google  :Wink:  , ti mando un pm per chiederti qualche consiglio! Cmq, GRAZIE ancora di tutto

----------

## koma

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *marconordkapp wrote:*   grazie mille fedeli!
> 
> corro a mettere il tag risolto! GRAZIE ancora!  
> 
> Se hai probelmi con la masterizzazione da linea di comando posso fare un piccolo howto

 a me invewce servirebbe  :Wink:  piccolo grande uomo degli howto  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

----------

## randomaze

 *koma wrote:*   

> a me invewce servirebbe  piccolo grande uomo degli howto  

 

Già visto questo?

In alternativa le man page di mkisofs e cdrecord sono abbastanza esaustive  :Razz: 

----------

## Yota_VGA

Salve, è un sacco che non mi faccio vivo ^_^

Io nella mia ultima installazione di gentoo avevo un problema simile.

Se faccio un mount al floppy mi dice:

```
bash-2.05b# mount /mnt/floppy

mount: il device speciale /dev/fd0 non esiste

bash-2.05b#

```

Decido allora di crearlo con mknod:

```
bash-2.05b# mknod /dev/fd0 b 2 0

bash-2.05b# mount /mnt/floppy

mount: /dev/fd0 non un dispositivo di blocchi valido

bash-2.05b#

```

Il floppy è apposto, ho anche sperimentato con altre distribuzioni linux, ed inoltre il supporto al floppy generico, nell'area dei block device della configurazione del kernel, è attivo.

Cosa sarà?  :Smile: 

Grazie anticipatamente  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Bengio

Non ci crederete, ma anche io ho lo stesso problema. Effettivamente erano mesi che non lo usavo ma leggendo questo post mi sono ricordato di avere un floppy.

Io ho compilato il floppy come modulo e quando provo a caricarlo a mano mi da:

```
black bengio # modprobe floppy

FATAL: Error inserting floppy (/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r4/kernel/drivers/block/floppy.ko): No such device

```

Uso udev e kernel 2.6.8-r4

Ho provato con una knoppix e va tutto bene ...

Salut a tutt,

Bengio

----------

## gutter

 *Bengio wrote:*   

> Non ci crederete, ma anche io ho lo stesso problema. Effettivamente erano mesi che non lo usavo ma leggendo questo post mi sono ricordato di avere un floppy.
> 
> Io ho compilato il floppy come modulo e quando provo a caricarlo a mano mi da:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Vedi questo:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1574920#1574920

----------

## Bengio

grazie mille gutter e che velocita'!

Ho aggiunto la stringa e appena riavvio lo provo.

Bengio

----------

## gutter

 *Bengio wrote:*   

> grazie mille gutter e che velocita'!
> 
> Ho aggiunto la stringa e appena riavvio lo provo.
> 
> Bengio

 

Di niente, questo forum serve solo per aiutarci e per scambiare idee   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Yota_VGA

Grazie anche di qua, hehehe ^_^

----------

## G2k

mah...tutti dicono che linux e' stabilissimo ecc ecc...non lo vedo come tutta sta cosa stabile io a dire il vero. Cioe'..fare un kernel che e' talmente bacato da non poter supportare il floppy per bene non vi sembra un tanto stranino a voi? succederebbe con mac o con windows? non che windows sia buono...pero' nella sua scrausezza non fa ste schifezze.

rimango spesso deluso con linux  :Confused: 

----------

## Yota_VGA

Liberissimo di pensarla come vuoi, effettivamente i bug ci sono in ogni software.

Vorrei farti notare però una cosa. I tempi di correzione dei bug su linux sono brevissimi, ed inoltre normalmente tutti documentati entro breve. Se non vuoi bug ti prendi una versione del kernel (e degli altri software) leggermente più "vecchia", dove, tra tutti i bug documentati, non ce n'è nessuno che ti lede. Su windows non ci sono di questi bugs, ma un kernel nuovo esce se siamo fortunati dopo un anno, e ti posso dire che con alcuni hardware che dovrebbero essere perfettamente supportati va proprio una schifezza (blocchi continui, lentezza ecc). Con linux se ho un problema generalmente in 2 giorni l'ho bello che sistemato. Con windows c'è da aspettare la patch che non è detto che sistemerà il problema.

In ogni caso non son qui per convincerti, ognuno può e sarebbe meglio che avesse le proprie idee, e non pensasse le cose per sentito dire. Rispetto le idee di tutti se sono proprie e ragionate, posso tutt'al più non condividerle  :Smile: 

Bye  :Very Happy: 

----------

## G2k

 :Wink: 

Come disse Voltaire

 *Quote:*   

> I do not agree with what you have to say but I'll defend to death your right to say it.

  (scusa, so che dovrebbe essere in Francese ma l'ho trovata solo in Inglese)

Cmqe, hai ragione i bugs nel kernel vengono subito documentati e corretti presto...pero' pensaci....da quanti anni c'e' in giro Linux? E dopo migliaia di versioni fai casini cosi' basilari? Capisco quello che vuoi dire tu, pero' io rimango della mia...che e' un po' stranino che si facciano certi errori a certi livelli di maturita'....non e' nato ieri Linux, e neanche il floppy se e' per questo.

Vabe...m'arrendo tanto non ha un vero scopo questa discussione anche a me piace smanettare coi problemi di Linux! heheh...sono solo un rompiscatole.

Ciriciao

----------

## Yota_VGA

Ah, dimenticavo.

Stabilità non va confusa con supporto o bug di altro tipo. È vero che questo è un bug, ma non direi che è un bug sulla stabilità  :Smile: 

----------

## Yota_VGA

Mmm, linux è nato nel 1990. Windows (se non dico corbellerie) affonda le sue radici nel DOS, del 1970... Insomma, direi che è molto più giovane  :Smile: 

E cmq il floppy è vecchio, il 2.6 o l'acpi no  :Wink: 

----------

## G2k

si ma.......cacchio e' un floppy.......

----------

## Yota_VGA

Mmm, ok ^_^

Non pretendo di conoscere come funziona via hardware l'acpi, ma non credo sia così difficile fare bug di questo tipo. Cmq le mie competenze non arrivano a tanto quindi non dico altro.

In ogni caso come ho detto non è importante, io sceglierò e continuerò a consigliare linux, poiché lo trovo un ottimo os, al di la dei bug sul floppy che possono capitare. In ogni caso se vai a vedere il problema non era sul floppy ma sulla gestione dell'acpi del floppy. Disabilitata quella non da alcun problema  :Smile: 

Cmq rimani della tua idea, se non sei convinto è più che giusto che sia così  :Smile: 

----------

## gutter

 *Yota_VGA wrote:*   

> Grazie anche di qua, hehehe ^_^

 

 :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *G2k wrote:*   

> E dopo migliaia di versioni fai casini cosi' basilari? Capisco quello che vuoi dire tu, pero' io rimango della mia...che e' un po' stranino che si facciano certi errori a certi livelli di maturita'....non e' nato ieri Linux, e neanche il floppy se e' per questo.

 

La dura realtà é che il kernel 2.6.8* é nato veramente male, non so se lo abbiano fatto di fretta o cosa ma il risultato é stato che non era all'altezza dei precedenti.

Nulla di grave, per chi non vuole sbattersi con i problemi c'é il 2.6.7, con l'aiuto di grub/lilo poi si possono usare entrambi  :Wink: 

----------

## G2k

si in effetti io ho avuto meno problemi con il 2.6.7-gentoo-r11 che con il 2.6.8-gentoo-r3. Quando esce un nuovo kernel cosi' e' consigliabile aggiornarlo? Io pensavo di si perche' immaginavo che con un nuovo kernel ci fossero patch nuove e nuovi tweak alla stabilita', ma forse mi sbagliavo.

Comunque penso che bene o male tra non molto anche i problemi del acpi verranno risolti nel 2.6.8...si spera  :Smile: 

----------

